# NCG Sports Fising Lures - Kicktail, Bite Light, Walking Worm



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

Stumbled across this lure in Ohio Fish and Game magazine, highlighting the Bite Light Lure by NCG Sports (http://www.ngcsports.com/)

Curious to know if anyone has used these lures and if they noticed any better results. The price is outrageous.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, no one answered the first post so I'm bumping it. I know this is probably one of those fad lures like the helicopter but my dad saw it and wants me to buy him some of them. I tried talking him out of it but to no avail. Can anyone give me some experience good or bad with these (hopefully bad...lol)?

Thank you in advance......


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

I personally have not used the lures. I think some lures are designed to catch fisherman not fish. Not to say this lure won't catch fish, but If you look at it like this : If you use the lure in a tank full of fish it will catch fish. Once while at B.P.S. I watched the guy feeding the fish in the tank goldfish and they were going crazy after them. After the feeding the guy pointed to a bin full of ORANGE spinnerbaits. They must have sold over 200 in less than 2 minutes. Now honestly how many times have you seen a goldfish out in the wild. It's rare. Trust me.
B


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

those lures were discussed a year ago


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

whitebass said:


> I personally have not used the lures. I think some lures are designed to catch fisherman not fish. Not to say this lure won't catch fish, but If you look at it like this : If you use the lure in a tank full of fish it will catch fish. Once while at B.P.S. I watched the guy feeding the fish in the tank goldfish and they were going crazy after them. After the feeding the guy pointed to a bin full of ORANGE spinnerbaits. They must have sold over 200 in less than 2 minutes. Now honestly how many times have you seen a goldfish out in the wild. It's rare. Trust me.
> B



That's funny!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


>


SWEET... A KOI LURE.... I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that one's $20 buy it now on ebay (search lucky craft goldfish). I really want one too bc I think it would work well where I fish as I've seen and caught both koi and goldfish there. But I ain't spending 20 bucks on one.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i just want one because my aunt has a koi pond and i think she'd love it lol plus it might work lol


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah I bet it looks good in the water and its got a wiggling tri tail. I bet the smallies and channel cats would love to eat one of those. Along with the rock bass, white bass, saugeyes, largemouth, crappies, bluegills, and everything else.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Hay Bandit, we got them. I wouldn't go at it alone, because of the price, but my dad and 2 brothers got in on the action. AFTER they sent me their money, I got the 10 pack of kick tails, and the 4 pack of bite lights. Nothing. Nada. ZIP... We used the bite lights at night, nothing. Tried the kick tails, floating, divers, dying shad, same. zip. If you do try them, save a place in the tackle box next to the chatter baits so when you show people your most expensive stuff, they will be right there toghther.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw a complete set of banjo minnows. The biggest ones are a joke. The smaller ones look like they could catch fish. But compared to what's out there (like some of the bigger storm prerigged baits that look quite realistic)these are a joke. Banjo minnows = RIPPOFF!!!!!!!


----------



## ErieBooyahMan (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got 2 of the floater's and the only thing I caught was my 10 yr old nephew's fly. He casted to that lure for 20 minutes. I was on the other side of a pond trying to catch a nice bass guarding a nest and on the retrieve, I would go right by where he fishing. I heard him getting angry that a fish wouldn't bite. I started to reel in fast so I could go help him out and his fly hooked my treble. When he saw that the gill he was going for was a lure, he didn't talk to me for a week.


----------

